

In Praise of Boredom - Jach
http://lesswrong.com/lw/xr/in_praise_of_boredom/

======
IgorPartola
IMHO, the reason why we do not get bored of breathing is because we can do it
without having to devote time to it. Therefore, it does not detract from other
activities. Same goes for walking, where as I have read, the coordination
happens in the lower back and does not involve the brain, or running where
only the base of the brain is involved.

I am easily bored with washing dishes because while I am doing that, I cannot
be working on a software project. I am also easily bored with tweaking CSS
because I see it as inherently unnecessary: one day IE will die and I won't
have to waste time on it. Thus, my definition is that boredom is something
that feels like a waste of time, a very unrenewable resource.

~~~
z0r
Not to detract from your point, but it's definitely possible to work on a
software project while washing dishes :)

Devoting thought, or focus, might be a better qualifier for boredom than just
having to devote time.

~~~
IgorPartola
Oh I definitely do that. But substitute any activity you enjoy and you will
see what I mean.

